# 300GB Blu-Ray Successor by 2015



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 29, 2013)

Sony and Panasonic have teamed up to bring a new Disc. This new Disc will able to store at least 300GB and both companies hope to have it on the market in 2015.

 Source


----------



## Necron (Jul 29, 2013)

That's cool, but I guess this will be used in movies/games only? Since pretty much nobody backs up info on disc anymore.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 29, 2013)

Things like this combined with H.265 makes me excited for the future.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2013)

These aren't those so-called hologram video discs I've heard so much about, are they?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 29, 2013)

Anime will be supporting 4K once those are in circulation of course that will make importing those more expensive.

I'm curious abut the region coding, they should stick to the BD standard so I don't have get a region 0 player like I did with DVD.


----------



## Qtis (Jul 29, 2013)

Necron said:


> That's cool, but I guess this will be used in movies/games only? Since pretty much nobody backs up info on disc anymore.


Probably yeah on the home backup side. Still it's useful to make hard copies of larger servers every once in a while. Even today, it's possible to make bigger hickups (latest was my Uni's mail list server that broke and their backup was from a year ago, even with a RAID server <__<). In other words, business side (especially smaller servers).

Alas, 300 GB is relatively easy to get combined by raw 1080p (4k in the future?) video and raw images. Discs > HDDs > Flash in terms of reliability. 



Hop2089 said:


> Anime will be supporting 4K once those are in circulation of course that will make importing those more expensive.
> 
> I'm curious abut the region coding, they should stick to the BD standard so I don't have get a region 0 player like I did with DVD.


BD is region coded, but most are coded by default for all regions. Hopefully they just get rid of the region coding since there is pretty much no technical reason for it any more. Not to mention the success of the relatively region free BDs!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2013)

Whatever happened to the holodisc?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 29, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Whatever happened to the holodisc?


 
It's still too early for that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Whatever happened to the holodisc?


 
That's what I'd like to know

Edit: got ninja'd by Hop2089


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 29, 2013)

300GB is nothing compared to what they're working on in terms of blue-violet lasers and discs. 1TB discs, anyone?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> 300GB is nothing compared to what they're working on in terms of blue-violet lasers and discs. 1TB discs, anyone?


 
Holy flerking schnit! And I thought Panasonic developing SD cards >128 GB was crazy


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2013)

And yet I bet with all that space, they will still only put 3 episodes of an anime on one disk and charge 50$ for it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> And yet I bet with all that space, they will still only put 3 episodes of an anime *at 480i and 4:3* on one disk and charge 50$ for it.


 

Fixed that for ya


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 29, 2013)

People actually buy anime?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 29, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Fixed that for ya


 
lol

but i doubt they'll do that, it'll be the same 2 episode formula with 4K capability and an increase to around $120 per volume.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> People actually buy anime?


 
I know I don't buy them.... I....have my ways of watching them though.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 29, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> People actually buy anime?


 
I buy at least 3 anime (counting both imports and licensed) a year.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 29, 2013)

This thing must be absolutely flooded with data redundancy and CRC's. A single scratch on one of these would obliterate a lot of data.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Jul 29, 2013)

And here I am still using 8 GB DVDs for backups... Man, I'm so lagging behind times...


----------



## lismati (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry, I'll remain faithful to my LaserDiscs. And Betamax tapes.


----------



## chyyran (Jul 29, 2013)

All I can think of is the fact that we'll need 4TB hard drives to pirate obtain backups not far from now


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 29, 2013)

Lacius said:


> Things like this combined with H.265 makes me excited for the future.


Do you find VP9 to be a good alternative?


Foxi4 said:


> 300GB is nothing compared to what they're working on in terms of blue-violet lasers and discs. 1TB discs, anyone?


Which isn't coming any time soon?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 29, 2013)

Gabbynaruto said:


> And here I am still using 8 GB DVDs for backups... Man, I'm so lagging behind times...



Dual layer discs spunked on something as undemanding as backups.... are you made of money?


----------



## pokefloote (Jul 29, 2013)

And I still don't even have/want a blu-ray player...


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 29, 2013)

What happened to the Holodisc?

Edit: Nvm, question has already been asked.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 29, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Do you find VP9 to be a good alternative?


 
H.265 is more impressive and basically finished. It's almost certainly going to be the new standard in the same way H.264 is currently the standard for Blu-ray, YouTube, Netflix, etc. VP9 is a good alternative and I like that it's open, but I think it's unlikely to become a new standard like H.264.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 29, 2013)

Guys, c'mon...cut it out already. I could hardly see the difference between video and DVD (though admittedly the former lost quality rather quickly), and with blue-ray everything looks like decor (unless perhaps if you own a huuuuuuge-ass television). Is there seriously a demand for even larger size video?

I can already see how this will develop: you'll get a disc with a 2 hour movie, 2 hours worth of cut scènes, 4 hours with bloopers, audio and subtitles in every language in the world, 3 hours worth of sound tracks, 6 hours of interviews and biography of the entire cast and the movie crew mascotte...and spread throughout the disc roughly 3 hours worth of warnings that copying is bad, you shouldn't watch it below the age of a hundred years old, product placement, trailers for other movies and more of that useless junk.

I can see how an empty 300GB disc would be convenient (a handful of those is enough to have a huge-ass library of divX-movies)...but if I wanted that, I would've bought a NAS by now.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 29, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> This thing must be absolutely flooded with data redundancy and CRC's. A single scratch on one of these would obliterate a lot of data.


 
Which is why if you want to archive data you make multiple copies across multiple medias (combination of HDDs, external HDDs, and optical disks). Redundancy (like RAID) and CRC ain't going to save the data. Multiple backups with cryptography hash such as SHA-256 will.



Taleweaver said:


> Guys, c'mon...cut it out already. I could hardly see the difference between video and DVD (though admittedly the former lost quality rather quickly), and with blue-ray everything looks like decor (unless perhaps if you own a huuuuuuge-ass television). Is there seriously a demand for even larger size video?
> 
> I can already see how this will develop: you'll get a disc with a 2 hour movie, 2 hours worth of cut scènes, 4 hours with bloopers, audio and subtitles in every language in the world, 3 hours worth of sound tracks, 6 hours of interviews and biography of the entire cast and the movie crew mascotte...and spread throughout the disc roughly 3 hours worth of warnings that copying is bad, you shouldn't watch it below the age of a hundred years old, product placement, trailers for other movies and more of that useless junk.
> 
> I can see how an empty 300GB disc would be convenient (a handful of those is enough to have a huge-ass library of divX-movies)...but if I wanted that, I would've bought a NAS by now.


 
300 GB is mainly for upcoming 4K and 8K video. But if you can't tell the difference between DVD and Blu-ray then good for you. I can easily tell the difference between 480i on DVD and 720/1080p on Blu-ray on a 23 inch monitor, much less than 40" TV.



Lacius said:


> H.265 is more impressive and basically finished. It's almost certainly going to be the new standard in the same way H.264 is currently the standard for Blu-ray, YouTube, Netflix, etc. VP9 is a good alternative and I like that it's open, but I think it's unlikely to become a new standard like H.264.


 
VP9 will probably end up like VP8, an alternative that failed to gain widespread adoption. Google pretty much abandoned VP8 when they picked H.264 for HTML5.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> It's still too early for that.


 
Oh, right, it's 201*3*, isn't it?

Yes, in that case, I'm a few years early again.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 29, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Guys, c'mon...cut it out already. I could hardly see the difference between video and DVD (though admittedly the former lost quality rather quickly), and with blue-ray everything looks like decor (unless perhaps if you own a huuuuuuge-ass television). Is there seriously a demand for even larger size video?
> 
> I can already see how this will develop: you'll get a disc with a 2 hour movie, 2 hours worth of cut scènes, 4 hours with bloopers, audio and subtitles in every language in the world, 3 hours worth of sound tracks, 6 hours of interviews and biography of the entire cast and the movie crew mascotte...and spread throughout the disc roughly 3 hours worth of warnings that copying is bad, you shouldn't watch it below the age of a hundred years old, product placement, trailers for other movies and more of that useless junk.
> 
> I can see how an empty 300GB disc would be convenient (a handful of those is enough to have a huge-ass library of divX-movies)...but if I wanted that, I would've bought a NAS by now.


 
4K


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 29, 2013)

Bet the Blu-ray Disc Association won't let this stuff catch on for a long while.
They sink too much money into the format.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jul 29, 2013)

This will mean that they will be able to put a whole full-hd TV series in a single disc. Pretty interesting...


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 29, 2013)

In so many years we'll look back to this and say "wow, we only had 300GB, pfff" 

Also
http://www.extremetech.com/computin...r-can-increase-dvd-storage-up-to-one-petabyte


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 29, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Bet the Blu-ray Disc Association won't let this stuff catch on for a long while.
> They sink too much money into the format.


Hardly, DVD hit the market around 1995. Bluray hit the market around 2003.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 29, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Bet the Blu-ray Disc Association won't let this stuff catch on for a long while.
> They sink too much money into the format.


 
Couldn't they just takeover and buy the rights and reap the rewards.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 29, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Hardly, DVD hit the market around 1995. Bluray hit the market around 2003.


Blu-ray was late 2006 but I understand your point. What's more important is the date HD DVD died and everyone really bought into Blu-ray which was 2009ish. So I'd say 2018 is when this new format will become the standard.



Hop2089 said:


> Couldn't they just takeover and buy the rights and reap the rewards.


I have no idea. I guess it is possible but I think they would rather just milk the cow they already have.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 29, 2013)

wow a low-end Laptop HDD on a disc? cool

also I bet the PS5 will use this format.....games like rpg's would be like 24 hours long continual play 0.0


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 29, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Bet the Blu-ray Disc Association won't let this stuff catch on for a long while.
> They sink too much money into the format.


 

Considering this is developed by Sony and Panasonic and the Blu-Ray Disc Association has Sony and Panasonic in their ranks, don't count on it.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 29, 2013)

Now that I think about it, this announcement may have saved gaming, since physical media will still exist, and it should be kept that way.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 29, 2013)

All I know is I need a new external.


----------



## Xexyz (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry I use my Laserdiscs for videos and stuff. 

This is the future.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LaserDisc


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 30, 2013)

Ugh. I just started building my bluray collection, too...


----------



## Xexyz (Jul 30, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Ugh. I just started building my bluray collection, too...


 
Well that sucks.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 30, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Ugh. I just started building my bluray collection, too...


 
I imagine the new player would be compatible with Blu-ray in the same way Blu-ray players are compatible with DVD.


----------



## Xexyz (Jul 30, 2013)

Lacius said:


> I imagine the new player would be compatible with Blu-ray in the same way Blu-ray players are compatible with DVD.


 
Then the movies will be re-released with the title "___________ Ultra Blu-ray Combo Super Pack"


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 30, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Guys, c'mon...cut it out already. I could hardly see the difference between video and DVD (though admittedly the former lost quality rather quickly), and with blue-ray everything looks like decor (unless perhaps if you own a huuuuuuge-ass television). Is there seriously a demand for even larger size video?
> 
> I can already see how this will develop: you'll get a disc with a 2 hour movie, 2 hours worth of cut scènes, 4 hours with bloopers, audio and subtitles in every language in the world, 3 hours worth of sound tracks, 6 hours of interviews and biography of the entire cast and the movie crew mascotte...and spread throughout the disc roughly 3 hours worth of warnings that copying is bad, you shouldn't watch it below the age of a hundred years old, product placement, trailers for other movies and more of that useless junk.
> 
> I can see how an empty 300GB disc would be convenient (a handful of those is enough to have a huge-ass library of divX-movies)...but if I wanted that, I would've bought a NAS by now.


You're right! Screw technological advances, we're fine just where we are.

So long as they don't gouge the prices on the new discs, I don't see why it's a problem.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 30, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Well that sucks.


Eh, not that badly. I only got a few movies so far.I was referring more to how nice it was that the latest format became insanely cheap. But that won't be the case in a couple years...


Lacius said:


> I imagine the new player would be compatible with Blu-ray in the same way Blu-ray players are compatible with DVD.


Yeah. But it's still nice to have the most future-proof format. I expect DVDs to head out the door when this comes out, for example.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 30, 2013)

Eventually DVD will head out the market just as VCD has.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 30, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Eventually DVD will head out the market just as VCD has.


 
To be fair, VCD never really entered the market.


----------



## VMM (Jul 30, 2013)

Lacius said:


> H.265 is more impressive and basically finished. It's almost certainly going to be the new standard in the same way H.264 is currently the standard for Blu-ray, YouTube, Netflix, etc. VP9 is a good alternative and I like that it's open, but I think it's unlikely to become a new standard like H.264.



Why do you say H265 is more impressive than VP9?
I thought VP9 was more compact, considering it's also open-source I think it's a pretty good alternative. What do you think?




trumpet-205 said:


> Eventually DVD will head out the market just as *VHS* has.


 
Fixed that for you


----------



## Sefi (Jul 30, 2013)

If these disks come out around 2015, then we will (probably) have to wait another 3-5 years for everything else to catch up.  Right now the 4K TVs are around $10,000 USD, and LCD/Plasma/LED TVs didn't really become popular until they were under $1000.  Many people I know still swear by DVD since they "can't tell the difference" between it and Blu-Ray.  To go from Blu-Ray to something higher will be an even harder sell.  Then you have those that will just opt to wait it out and see what comes after.  We have 3-D BR movies right now and I know of exactly 0 people in my life that care about that format at all.  

I have a fairly large Blu-Ray collection myself and just don't see studios doing much further cleaning up of old films on something higher than the releases out now.  Films like Jaws or the 007 film collection just got major restoration work done, and it's safe to say that's just about as good as they are going to get.  Some movies are close to DVD quality even on BR already.  A new format would be mainly for new films.


----------



## VMM (Jul 30, 2013)

Guys, you're missing the point.
This technology has no purpose in replacing Blu-Ray,
it's for a very specific niche:



> Pointing to one potential customer, Sony cited the video production industry, including motion picture houses and broadcasters. But cloud-based data centers could also tap into the high-capacity discs to retain vast amounts of data.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 30, 2013)

VMM said:


> Why do you say H265 is more impressive than VP9?
> I thought VP9 was more compact, considering it's also open-source I think it's a pretty good alternative. What do you think?


H.265 outperforms VP9, the degree of which depending on the type of video. As I said earlier, VP9 is a great alternative and royalty-free, but although it will likely do better than VP8 did, H.265 is favored to become the new standard for various reasons, including but not limited to codec-performance, some innovations used in H.265 compression, and existing patent pools.


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 30, 2013)

Sony, eh?
so that means that the PS5 is gonna end up costing about $700 at launch?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 30, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> You're right! Screw technological advances, we're fine just where we are.



Technological advances are one thing, needless reshufflings (and given most people will not have screens, rooms or eyes capable of doing this justice it largely falls under that) are another.
Kind of related
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/06/25/the_future_of_moving_images_the_eyes_have_it/

Re the H265/HEVC stuff. Though I can certainly appreciate having a better codec/standard I am not overly convinced it will do much good for most of what we all usually get involved in if its competition will be the more interesting aspects of H264.


----------



## Xexyz (Jul 30, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Sony, eh?
> so that means that the PS5 is gonna end up costing about $700 at launch?


 
PS5 will cost $699 US Dollars 1TB (Non-PS4 backward compatible) and $799 for 1.5TB (non ps4 compatible) and $899 for 2TB (PS4 compatible). While PC's have 20TB. At $99.99 per hard drive.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

And here I am still watching all of my Disney movies on VHS...


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 30, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> PS5 will cost $699 US Dollars 1TB (Non-PS4 backward compatible) and $799 for 1.5TB (non ps4 compatible) and $899 for 2TB (PS4 compatible). While PC's have 20TB. At $99.99 per hard drive.


 

Stop... just stop... I didnt even READ the thread. Saw your post, and just became tired.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> And here I am still watching all of my Disney movies on VHS...


Well maybe if Disney wouldn't keep temp-releasing their animated classics on DVD and bluray before supposedly locking them in the vault forever... XD


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 30, 2013)

VMM said:


> Why do you say H265 is more impressive than VP9?
> I thought VP9 was more compact, considering it's also open-source I think it's a pretty good alternative. What do you think?


Let's step back the moment and look at H.264 and VP8. For instance, H.264 allows up to 16 reference frames, which makes compressing anime and cartoon highly efficient. On the other hand VP8 only allows up to 3 reference frames.

H.264 also allows the use of B-frame (frame referencing before and after), while VP8 only allows reference to be made on the previous frame. Loop filter on VP8 is also inefficient/flawed compare to H.264. The list goes on and on but suffice to say that VP8 contains far less features than H.264. Google even abandoned VP8 when they picked H.264 and Vorbis to be part of HTML5 standard.

Being free does not mean it'll reach widespread adoption or superior performance. I mean look at Theora, a free video codec that ended up having the performance between MPEG-2 (DVD quality) and MPEG4-ASP (DivX & XviD).

Now, VP9 hasn't had much exposure so I can't really deliver a conclusion. Right now however, H.265 is taking the lead.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 30, 2013)

So..... why didn't Sony wait until 2015 to Release PS4??? It seem that the marrying the new disc format with new console strategy has always worked for Sony. This just feels odd.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 30, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> So..... why didn't Sony wait until 2015 to Release PS4??? It seem that the marrying the new disc format with new console strategy has always worked for Sony. This just feels odd.


I think the answer is simple: they don't want a repeat of the PS3's launch, crippled by a $600 price point partially caused by the expense of the (at the time) new bluray technology. This new tech is certainly going to be expensive for a while, and I think Sony makes a wise decision to hold off on new disc formats in the PlayStation until the PS5.

And besides, waiting until 2 and 3 years respectively after Microsoft and Nintendo have released their new consoles is probably a terrible, terrible idea.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 30, 2013)

They better call it "Nu-Ray" or I'm taking my ball and going home.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> They better call it "Nu-Ray" or I'm taking my ball and going home.


Nute Gunray??


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 30, 2013)

Necron said:


> That's cool, but I guess this will be used in movies/games only? Since pretty much nobody backs up info on disc anymore.


I burn 25 gig blueray backups of all my shit.  It's the only safe backup I trust.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 30, 2013)

300GB... That's tough.

Too big and expensive for home use (you can bet the disks and burner will make BD burners and disks at launch look like a steal.)

Too small and expensive for professional use, as I understand it most professionals working with raw footage use hard drives now for video production. (Hard drives that use that eSata thing from what I understand.)

About the only use that makes sense to me is going mass production and trying to convince people to dump 1080P BD movies in favor of 4K and 8K,
Going to be a tougher sell than even going from DVD to BD. Most people can tell the difference between a 480i and 1080P video (although up-scaling DVD players can muddy that a bit.) I have to wonder what % of the population will be able to tell the difference between a good 1080P video and 4K or 8K video? While in the same breath how many of that % that will be able to tell the difference how many of them will feel the difference is worth the price premium?

Of course you will always have those who "Money is no object!" and they have to have the best even if there is no difference.... Monster sells a whole line of cables just for these people.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jul 30, 2013)

Huh. I thought (hoped) optical media would be dead after Blu-Ray.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 30, 2013)

Haloman800 said:


> Huh. I thought (hoped) optical media would be dead after Blu-Ray.


Why would you want it be dead? US internet infrastructure is severely lacking. There is no way digital distribution can replace Blu-ray or its successor anytime soon.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 30, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> 300 GB is mainly for upcoming 4K and 8K video. But if you can't tell the difference between DVD and Blu-ray then good for you. I can easily tell the difference between 480i on DVD and 720/1080p on Blu-ray on a 23 inch monitor, much less than 40" TV.


But I can. As I said: with Blu-ray, actors have pimples and wrinkles and the scenery of the average set looks like carbon board (which it probably is).

The point is that I fail to see the advantage of all these details. What advantage is 4k going to bring? Being able to count the nose hairs of all the actors?


----------



## Haloman800 (Jul 30, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Why would you want it be dead? US internet infrastructure is severely lacking. There is no way digital distribution can replace Blu-ray or its successor anytime soon.


 
If copyright holders and publishers could get their crap together, they could easily have an efficient digital distribution service set up. Look at how iTunes changed the music industry, we now have internet speeds fast enough/hard drives big enough to accommodate digital movies, if you could purchase them that way.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 30, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> But I can. As I said: with Blu-ray, actors have pimples and wrinkles and the scenery of the average set looks like carbon board (which it probably is).
> 
> The point is that I fail to see the advantage of all these details. What advantage is 4k going to bring? Being able to count the nose hairs of all the actors?


 
Since when are we against visual detail? Since when are we against technology advancement?



Haloman800 said:


> If copyright holders and publishers could get their crap together, they could easily have an efficient digital distribution service set up. Look at how iTunes changed the music industry, we now have internet speeds fast enough/hard drives big enough to accommodate digital movies, if you could purchase them that way.


It has nothing to do with copyright holder or publisher.

Average US broadband speed is 8.3 Mbps, and only 28% out of 80% of those who have access to broadband internet signed up for a subscription. That's only 22.4% of the population have access to broadband internet. Average 8.3 Mbps is heavily skewed by metropolitan area. In suburban and rural area you have ISP like AT&T advertising 756 Kbps as broadband internet. As it right now US is completely incapable for 100% digital distribution, and won't be anytime soon, not unless ISP do something about it. But they won't, or else why impose bandwidth limit to oversell bandwidth?

Sony thought about going all digital for PS4, but decided against it. Reason: lack of internet infrastructure.

US government definition on broadband is laughable and dated: 4 Mbps down and 1 Mbps up.


----------



## Lastly (Jul 30, 2013)

HDVD vs Blu-Ray seems like yesteryear. And heck, Blu-Ray still quite some big bags of Rupees, let it alone 300GB successor and HVD. 

Good thing I packed up 200 pack x 60 DVD disks a decade ago. That leaves me a good 55TB of reliable backup.


----------



## VMM (Jul 30, 2013)

Lastly said:


> HDVD vs Blu-Ray seems like yesteryear. And heck, Blu-Ray still quite some big bags of Rupees, let it alone 300GB successor and HVD.
> 
> Good thing I packed up 200 pack x 60 DVD disks a decade ago. That leaves me a good 55TB of reliable backup.


 

Do you really need that much of storage?
I couldn't fill 55TB even if I wanted to, are you planning on downloading the entire internet or something?


----------



## Lastly (Jul 30, 2013)

VMM said:


> Do you really need that much of storage?
> I couldn't fill 55TB even if I wanted to, are you planning on downloading the entire internet or something?


There was a website closeout, so it was dirt cheap. I can't remember how much it was, but a disk was about a hundredth of a cent per disk. 
My friends and family harass me for copies of everything, so it's a win-win situation.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 30, 2013)

Do they really need this much space to store a movie? Do they want to store the entire 100 years of film making onto 1 or 2 of these discs? This is beyond stupid: and I thought the jump to Blu-Ray was stupid... Well at least they'll be able to charge higher prices for this thing.


----------



## Lastly (Jul 30, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Do they really need this much space to store a movie? Do they want to store the entire 100 years of film making onto 1 or 2 of these discs? This is beyond stupid: and I thought the jump to Blu-Ray was stupid... Well at least they'll be able to charge higher prices for this thing.


You're making the assumption I use the full 4.7GB in every disk.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd be far happier if commercial video content was distributed on write protected SD cards.


----------



## Searinox (Jul 30, 2013)

inb4 big media add ridiculous DRM requirements to the physical media and player firmware for compliance.


----------



## jagerstaffel (Jul 30, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> This thing must be absolutely flooded with data redundancy and CRC's. A single scratch on one of these would obliterate a lot of data.


Ahahaha that's funny, mostly because I experienced that before with normal DVDs, I'd have a fit if I lost 150GB because the laser couldn't look past a scratch 

So I propose gorilla glass coated discs. That's possible, right? Come on, we're in the future now, if slim phones can have it, what's not to like?


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 30, 2013)

pop one of these in an envelope, put a stamp on it and stick it in the mailbox and suddenly snail mail has higher bandwidth than your internet service


----------



## wartutor (Jul 30, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> pop one of these in an envelope, put a stamp on it and stick it in the mailbox and suddenly snail mail has higher bandwidth than your internet service


 
 lmao...actually with my internet (america country side) we just got an internet upgrade (if you call it that) before the upgrade I had a blazing speed of 100 mbs down and 56m up...now that is 300 mbs down and 100 up...I am still not sure why they even bothered dropping there outdated lines just to upgrade to that...waste of money on the companies side if you ask me...


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 30, 2013)

Today it was announced to be named the betamax 2.

In other news, sony stock plummeted 25%.


----------



## Tattorack (Jul 30, 2013)

Ugh! _More discs!?!_
When the devil are they going to accept that discs were outdated the instant that affordable flash memory could exceed 16GB!!!
All the bloody clutter discs give is driving me up the wall, and its a pain trying to keep them in good condition!!


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 30, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> US government definition on broadband is laughable and dated: 4 Mbps down and 1 Mbps up.


 
Actually according to the FCC guide lines anything less then 10 mega bytes download is not considered broadband internet. It has been this way since the beginning of 2011. But ISPs can legally use the words high speed as long as the speed is higher then 4 Mbps. Unfortunately ISPs have been getting away with false ADs because the FCC has been known to take bribes from the very large companies in the US & Canada.


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 30, 2013)

Isn't 300 GB too much?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 30, 2013)

Enchilada said:


> Isn't 300 GB too much?



An interesting discussion.

If screens stay the way they are and people do shift to smaller formats then quite possibly. However if the media types pull their heads out of their arses and decide to sell me entire runs of TV shows, filmographies of actors/directors on a single disc.
I am not hopeful here though as similar such things have been quite possible to do for some time now in all sorts of things and it has not really happened. Granted there is a huge inertia in terms of decades of IP licensing preventing it from working that way but hey.


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2013)

Tattorack said:


> When the devil are they going to accept that discs were outdated the instant that affordable flash memory could exceed 16GB!!!


The moment flash memory actually becomes cheaper than discs.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 30, 2013)

Veho said:


> The moment flash memory actually becomes cheaper than discs.


I actually ran the numbers the other month and they did not come out too bad
http://gbatemp.net/threads/rumor-wiikeÜ.347139/page-9#post-4627422
Probably still margin destroying but enough to sit up and take note. Doubly so if you are faced with figuring out how to handle a random read across 300 gigs of disc and loading time requirements.

Flash memory faces somewhat bigger problems though
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/10/12/nand_shrink_trap/


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 30, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> VP9 will probably end up like VP8, an alternative that failed to gain widespread adoption. Google pretty much abandoned VP8 when they picked H.264 for HTML5.


Just a few (possibly pedantic, but that's just who I am) nitpicks here.

Google don't control the HTML standard, the specification is formulated by WHATWG whose committee members consist of representatives from at least Apple, Opera, Google, Microsoft, Mozilla and Adobe.  Google didin't pick anything for HTML5 because they don't have that level of control.  
The HTML specification doesn't standardise a common encoding format for the web, each vendor has to choose which formats their browser will support.
Google didn't abandon VP8.  In fact, when WebM and VP8 came under attack from patent owners, Google used money from their own pocket to obtain a transferable, royalty free license for WebM that will last forever.  Essentially this means that anybody can use WebM for free.  I'd hardly call _digging deep to protect your format_ abandoning.
Several of the major browsers, including Firefox on Linux, Chromium and Opera, don't support H.264 out of the box because it's not a royalty-free format.  Separately downloaded, royalty-paid codecs are required to play H.264-encoded videos in those browsers.  Support for H.264 was also planned to be dropped from Google Chrome.
VP9 support was added to Google Chrome dev channel about a month ago.  No sign of H.265 support even though it's been an accepted standard for over 6 months.
 
Bearing all that in mind, WebM and VP8 is still a more ideal format for the web than MP4 and H.264.  The more you know, and all that.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 30, 2013)

I think holo discs were said to reach 500GB. but at that blu-rays were Juuust starting.

by the time they come out, we will have flash disks that store 250 GB and transfer at 200MB/s


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 30, 2013)

Hopefully the next-next-gen consoles will use these discs, so we can get a Metal Gear game that has like 40 hours of cut scenes


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 30, 2013)

For those of you bellyaching about how technology is getting needlessly better and "Is there really a need for 4K?" Why would you want us to stop advancing?


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> For those of you bellyaching about how technology is getting needlessly better and "Is there really a need for 4K?" Why would you want us to stop advancing?


Because we're advancing in the wrong direction. Where's my personal jetpack?


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 30, 2013)

Veho said:


> Because we're advancing in the wrong direction. Where's my personal jetpack?


 
... 

I haven't considered that path of logic. Go on.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 30, 2013)

Veho is right
if by the end of 2015... we don't get the hoverboard and the flying cars, I will loose all my faith in technology


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 30, 2013)

Tattorack said:


> Ugh! _More discs!?!_
> When the devil are they going to accept that discs were outdated the instant that affordable flash memory could exceed 16GB!!!
> All the bloody clutter discs give is driving me up the wall, and its a pain trying to keep them in good condition!!


 
The cost of manufacturing disks is still far below the cost of manufacturing flash memory.

That's why home consoles all use disk-based distribution instead of cartridge-based.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 30, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> Veho is right
> if by the end of 2015... we don't get the hoverboard and the flying cars, I will loose all my faith in technology


The justice system should also work much more swiftly since they'll abolish all lawyers.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 30, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> ...
> 
> I haven't considered that path of logic. Go on.


 
Because our advancing technology consists of making discs and flash memory that have as much storage space as possible. Why can't they work to turn our cars into electric vehicles or invest in the rocket industry to give us jet packs? Or create ways to make our cars that will never need new tires? That would open up more room to study other technological wonders.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 30, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> Veho is right
> if by the end of 2015... we don't get the hoverboard and the flying cars, I will loose all my faith in technology


 
Then I suggest not looking up how close we are to hoverboards and other things. 



calmwaters said:


> Because our advancing technology consists of making discs and flash memory that have as much storage space as possible. Why can't they work to turn our cars into electric vehicles or invest in the rocket industry to give us jet packs? Or create ways to make our cars that will never need new tires? That would open up more room to study other technological wonders.


 
Uh, most of those things are already being worked on. well at least the electric car.  Jet packs are incredibly impractical. There have been some but nothing to write home about.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm all for it if it means films will be recorded and distributed at 60fps instead of the abysmal 24fps they are now.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 30, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Since when are we against visual detail? Since when are we against technology advancement?


I'm against visual detail the moment it's not bringing any more added value to the movie. And in this case, I'd say this distracts more than anything. It's hard to engage in a movie if all you see is actors go from one piece of scenery to the next (what are they doing in that cellar? Oh...wait...I think that's supposed to be an ancient tomb).

I don't know who this "we" is that is against technology advancement, but it sure as hell doesn't include me. And I'm not sure why you're bringing it up either (you don't honestly believe that because I prefer DVD's over blu-ray, I somehow disapprove of the gazillion other technological advancements...right?).


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 30, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Then I suggest not looking up how close we are to hoverboards and other things.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 30, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


>


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 30, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Uh, most of those things are already being worked on. well at least the electric car.  Jet packs are incredibly impractical. There have been some but nothing to write home about.


 
Well they could work on making the electric car more affordable. Jet packs are really practical: no more driving your car to work. And all you need is a suit like what Buzz Lightyear has. Only, instead of looking at the ground, you look straight ahead. But the suit has to be lightweight so it doesn't fail that much. I'd shoot for making the person and the suit weigh 300 pounds. But they're not going to do this because it's too expensive. 

All I can think of for the hoverboards are four magnets in the board corners that repel the ground to make the board rise an inch or two off the ground. I'm not sure what would happen if you tried to go on the grass... I'm open for ways of keeping your balance on the thing too.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 30, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> flying cars







BortzANATOR said:


> Then i suggest not looking up how close we are to hoverboards.


http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/open-source-hoverboard-project--2

Yeah... 

Electric cars seems practicality now, we only need to wait for them to drop in price.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 30, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Why can't they work to turn our cars into electric vehicles


 
They have them and they suck. I shudder every time I hear that the future will be all electric.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 30, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> They have them and they suck. I shudder every time I hear that the future will be all electric.


Tesla Model S and Tesla Model X. Your shudder is invalid.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 30, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Tesla Model S and Tesla Model X. Your shudder is invalid.


 
Don't get me wrong, they look nice, but they don't have a gearbox which means no manual. They also have to exhaust so that means no noise or aftermarket there.
Future = No MTs = Me shuddering and possibly dying.

Also, only Tesla's look good so far (Namely the model S). Nissan Leaf and Chevy Volt (They call it an EV, yet it has a gas engine in case of emergency) both look like turds. I'm sure there are other lesser known EVs out there, but they can't compare to internal combustion.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 30, 2013)

Shouldn't they, you know, try to establish bluray first before they outdate it already?
I sure as hell stick tobluray and dont give a shit about an even newer format where i have to rebuy my damn movies...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 30, 2013)

I can't wait to lose 10GB of data to a single scratch...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Don't get me wrong, they look nice, but they don't have a gearbox which means no manual. They also have to exhaust so that means no noise or aftermarket there.
> Future = No MTs = Me shuddering and possibly dying.
> 
> Also, only Tesla's look good so far (Namely the model S). Nissan Leaf and Chevy Volt (They call it an EV, yet it has a gas engine in case of emergency) both look like turds. I'm sure there are other lesser known EVs out there, but they can't compare to internal combustion.



Though there are serious issues with electric cars (mainly charge time and battery capacity in terms of straight batteries and fuel cells are a whole different bag of problems) your first two complaints are liable to make me cup my hands over my mouth megaphone stylely and shout "tart". I should also mention the second problem already being solved* by car manufacturers that will overlay engine noise into the car to satisfy those that would note its absence on modern vehicles anyway.

*assuming you are not going to tell me that the "loud pipes save lives" thing does not only apply to bikes of course.

Most of the rest appear to be aesthetics which is both something I ignore (we call me to make things work/learn how things work and definitely not to make them look pretty) and presumably easily sorted (it is all some CAD, stamps, some welding robots, paint, thin plastic and steel).


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 30, 2013)

wartutor said:


> lmao...actually with my internet (america country side) we just got an internet upgrade (if you call it that) before the upgrade I had a blazing speed of 100 mbs down and 56m up...now that is 300 mbs down and 100 up...I am still not sure why they even bothered dropping there outdated lines just to upgrade to that...waste of money on the companies side if you ask me...


Wow, U.S. "crappy" internet connections are much better than anything available here in the 3rd world.


Spoiler: me doing the math and thinking outloud



(assuming being near enough to the recipient and an estimated 3 days delivery time)
300GB/3days = 100GB/day
100 GB/Day x 1day/24hours x 1hr/60min x 1min/60sec
= 100 gb/day x 1day/86400sec
= 1 gigabyte every 864 seconds
= 1024 megabytes / 864 seconds
= ~1.19 mb/sec (mega_bytes_ not mega_bits_ ... x8 to convert it to ~9.48 mbs)


Alright, so I guess sending a disk in the mail is still less then a tenth of your "up" bandwidth
(but, of course, that doesn't include if you send more than 10 disks at a time or have them overnighted  )


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 30, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Though there are serious issues with electric cars (mainly charge time and battery capacity in terms of straight batteries and fuel cells are a whole different bag of problems) your first two complaints are liable to make me cup my hands over my mouth megaphone stylely and shout "tart". I should also mention the second problem already being solved* by car manufacturers that will overlay engine noise into the car to satisfy those that would note its absence on modern vehicles anyway.
> 
> *assuming you are not going to tell me that the "loud pipes save lives" thing does not only apply to bikes of course.
> 
> Most of the rest appear to be aesthetics which is both something I ignore (we call me to make things work/learn how things work and definitely not to make them look pretty) and presumably easily sorted (it is all some CAD, stamps, some welding robots, paint, thin plastic and steel).


You're going to yell tart at me because I enjoy changing my own gears? That's funny because I yell tart at people who don't drive manuals. Also, adding engine noise as an overlay is not the same thing, not even close. Sure it sounds the same, but it'll always sound exactly like that. You can't rev the engine to listen to the beautiful sound because there is no engine, just a crappy overlay.

You can ignore owning an ugly car, good for you. For me, cars are the most important thing in the world, tied with weight lifting.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh I enjoy laughing at Americans that consider driving "stick" a notable thing as much as anybody out there. If you want a pointless extra (the power delivery band of an electric motor rendering gears pointless and all*) I am sure you could ask nicely and someone will add it ( http://xkcd.com/670/ ).

You are also underselling the noise overlay stuff -- it comes in two forms with the first being active noise cancellation and the second being active noise addition. Either way it is as responsive as you can get and you can certainly rev the engine.

*just for giggles look up the rotary engine/Wankel engine.

Cars being the most important thing... to each their own I guess. Personally I have seen enough of them and pulled enough apart to find them boring, safe and predictable second only to computers.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 30, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Oh I enjoy laughing at Americans that consider driving "stick" a notable thing as much as anybody out there. If you want a pointless extra (the power delivery band of an electric motor rendering gears pointless and all*) I am sure you could ask nicely and someone will add it ( http://xkcd.com/670/ ).
> 
> You are also underselling the noise overlay stuff -- it comes in two forms with the first being active noise cancellation and the second being active noise addition. Either way it is as responsive as you can get and you can certainly rev the engine.
> 
> ...


Not everyone in Canada drives a manual. Most of the population drive an auto because manual is too difficult for them and they're just too lazy to learn to shift.

But you can't add aftermarket to get the sweet tune of an exhaust like a Greddy or HKS. You also can't add forced induction which means you can't listen to the sweet sound of a turbo spooling up.

I already know of the rotary. The Mazda RX-7 being one of the most popular and my personal favorite. I also know how unreliable they are and how inefficient they are. That doesn't mean I don't like them. Tuned properly, you can get them revving safely up to a screaming 10k RPM.

Looks like you've pulled apart the wrong cars. Safe and predictable? Maybe you should try pulling apart cars other then Corolla's and Park Avenue's.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 30, 2013)

I must admit I did not know how it plays out in Canada, around here if you pass your test in an automatic that is what you are lumped with until you pass in a manual.

On sounds. I am sure you could add that in as well. I am possibly a bit jaded though as I was around for the fools that wanted a pop off valve added to their cars. Though said fools did and still do keep many I deal with and myself at times in the lifestyles to which we have become accustomed.

On cars being safe and predictable. I had to look up what a Park Avenue was but that was probably more because GM exited Europe and never made a dent here. I am not sure we have a common definition of the terms involved -- there are more functional parts than in a computer (just) and more broad classes of systems at play (engine, drivetrain, chassis.....) but other than old vehicles having bad materials/construction at their heart (usually negated by gaskets and being way overbuilt) and it moving in a progression to better materials/construction but more electronics (usually some 20 years behind the curve compared to general electronics of the day), bigger/more powerful engines usually being slightly bulkier than their smaller counterparts and people hanging various amounts of parts off any one of the combustion stages to improve performance it is all the same to my mind and thusly it becomes safe and predictable. Sure it gets very complex if you are going to try memorising the interplay between various types and all the various implementations and I can and do absolutely respect those (mainly as those which done that are responsible for a serious chunk of what I know today and I would be very hard pressed to match them) that go in for that. Likewise, and as with most things, if you push it into the extremes it can get interesting but so few have the inclination, funds or skills to push it there (in car world this would be the kids that put nitrous in their car and do not bother to recondition the engine and/or rest of the car to take it).


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jul 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> That's what I'd like to know
> 
> Edit: got ninja'd by Hop2089


 
This is insane how much it can hold!  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holographic_Versatile_Disc


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 30, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> This is insane how much it can hold!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holographic_Versatile_Disc


 

Yep, over a terabyte. Who knows when that will ever be released.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jul 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Yep, over a terabyte. Who knows when that will ever be released.


 
I hope soon xD  'cause I NEVER have enough space on my PC


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 30, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I must admit I did not know how it plays out in Canada, around here if you pass your test in an automatic that is what you are lumped with until you pass in a manual.
> 
> On sounds. I am sure you could add that in as well. I am possibly a bit jaded though as I was around for the fools that wanted a pop off valve added to their cars. Though said fools did and still do keep many I deal with and myself at times in the lifestyles to which we have become accustomed.
> 
> On cars being safe and predictable. I had to look up what a Park Avenue was but that was probably more because GM exited Europe and never made a dent here. I am not sure we have a common definition of the terms involved -- there are more functional parts than in a computer (just) and more broad classes of systems at play (engine, drivetrain, chassis.....) but other than old vehicles having bad materials/construction at their heart (usually negated by gaskets and being way overbuilt) and it moving in a progression to better materials/construction but more electronics (usually some 20 years behind the curve compared to general electronics of the day), bigger/more powerful engines usually being slightly bulkier than their smaller counterparts and people hanging various amounts of parts off any one of the combustion stages to improve performance it is all the same to my mind and thusly it becomes safe and predictable. Sure it gets very complex if you are going to try memorising the interplay between various types and all the various implementations and I can and do absolutely respect those (mainly as those which done that are responsible for a serious chunk of what I know today and I would be very hard pressed to match them) that go in for that. Likewise, and as with most things, if you push it into the extremes it can get interesting but so few have the inclination, funds or skills to push it there (in car world this would be the kids that put nitrous in their car and do not bother to recondition the engine and/or rest of the car to take it).


Once you get into tuning and have a high power to weight ratio, predictability is pretty much gone. Unless you've got really wide tires on that is. As for taking it to the extremes, that's what I plan on doing in a couple of years, as soon as my car's lease is done.
2008 370Z with an Amuse body kit, a Voltex Type 3 wing, Volk TE37 wheels, Endless brakes, Michelin Pilot Super Sport tires, Bride Low Max seats, a roll cage, and a carbon hood. I'm still debating whether or not to go tor a single large turbo or a small twin turbo setup. There's going to be other small bits to modify as well like the shifter and maybe the steering wheel. That's definitely the extreme for my case and considering it's going to be a track car, manual is essential. The car is definitely safe, and that's what we want, but it's definitely not predictable. Also, when racing on the track, the only assist active is ABS. Stability and traction control are turned off so you can get some over steer, which further reduces predictability.
I know that example is really extreme, but that's going to be my car in a few years. There are also many other high powered cars on the road that aren't predictable. Even underpowered cars that are rear wheel drive. If you accidentally accelerate too fast during a turn your car might spin.

Geez, I don't even know what I'm going on about anymore. -.-


----------



## relminator (Jul 31, 2013)

I still don't own a bluray player, uses 4gb dvds and this comes along?

Btw, driving manual is more enjoyable albiet a little tiring.


----------



## wartutor (Jul 31, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Wow, U.S. "crappy" internet connections are much better than anything available here in the 3rd world.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me doing the math and thinking outloud
> ...


 

oops I meant 100kbs and 50kbs....damn I wish it was megabytes, that would be nice.


----------



## Obveron (Jul 31, 2013)

Haven't bought a bluray player, and haven't watched an actual DVD in like 8 years.  I'm personally dissapointed that the new consoles are still using disks.

It's not that I dislike physical media, I just don't the scratches that optical disks are prone to getting.  They should be protected by a plastic case (like the old DVD-RAM disks).  One scratch on a 300GB disk would be disastrous.


----------



## Tattorack (Jul 31, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> The cost of manufacturing disks is still far below the cost of manufacturing flash memory.
> 
> That's why home consoles all use disk-based distribution instead of cartridge-based.


 
How come I can buy a 700GB flash memory the size of my fingers put together for €50.99 and need to spend €87.00 on a single blue-ray discs?


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 31, 2013)

Obveron said:


> Haven't bought a bluray player, and haven't watched an actual DVD in like 8 years.  I'm personally dissapointed that the new consoles are still using disks.
> 
> It's not that I dislike physical media, I just don't the scratches that optical disks are prone to getting.  They should be protected by a plastic case (like the old DVD-RAM disks).  One scratch on a 300GB disk would be disastrous.


I got a lot of scratches on my dvds. Still work. 2-3 scratches on my cds, however, and they'll stop working.
So I'm pretty sure they'll make it more durable with every generation.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 31, 2013)

Tattorack said:


> How come I can buy a 700GB flash memory the size of my fingers put together for €50.99 and need to spend €87.00 on a single blue-ray discs?


 
I'm... I'm honestly not sure. Because you use horrible suppliers?

Let me know where to get that 700GB of flash for €50.99, though.


----------



## Tattorack (Jul 31, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> I'm... I'm honestly not sure. Because you use horrible suppliers?
> 
> Let me know where to get that 700GB of flash for €50.99, though.


 
"Essential B" technology supermarket Perpignan France ^^


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Aug 1, 2013)

Tattorack said:


> How come I can buy a 700GB flash memory the size of my fingers put together for €50.99 and need to spend €87.00 on a single blue-ray discs?


I'm not sure where you get your Blu-ray Discs from but that look like you're paying about 80 times the average price. I'm just taking a wild guess that you live in France? Well here http://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/d/B005OCWRC8/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?qid=1375324027&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX110_SY190
That's 31 euros for 25 discs.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 1, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> Veho is right
> if by the end of 2015... we don't get the hoverboard and the flying cars, I will loose all my faith in technology


 
So you're saying it's quite tight at the moment?


----------



## Tattorack (Aug 1, 2013)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> I'm not sure where you get your Blu-ray Discs from but that look like you're paying about 80 times the average price. I'm just taking a wild guess that you live in France? Well here http://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/d/B005OCWRC8/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?qid=1375324027&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX110_SY190
> That's 31 euros for 25 discs.


 
Myeah.... I noticed that everything here is massively overpriced:
A 3DS XL for €350.00 + one free game of choice. (last year E.Leclerc)


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 1, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> So you're saying it's quite tight at the moment?


definitely
look at all those things, there is not enough time!


----------



## Tattorack (Aug 1, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> definitely
> look at all those things, there is not enough time!


 
*2: Mr Fusion:* sounds a lot like the Plasma Arc gasification plant: Earthanet Wiki
*9: Gas robots:* Ok, so forget the floating part, but its VERY probable.
*10: Holographic theaters:* Just because we don't have the tech NOW doesn't mean it wont come out around 2015 or a bit later. Holograms have been in development for a long time, and technically a "holo tv" already exists (or so engineers state when the general public complained about "3D tv"), the problem is is that its still far too costly for to produce a device like that, or film anything for it.
*15:  The Scenery Channel*: LED backlit touchscreen wall displays
*18: Food hydrators*: under major development by NASA, intended for the next moon mission
*19: Phone glasses:* its already here; Google Glass: Home Wiki

In short, whoever wrote that wasn't very well informed...


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 1, 2013)

Tattorack said:


> *2: Mr Fusion:* sounds a lot like the Plasma Arc gasification plant: Earthanet Wiki
> *9: Gas robots:* Ok, so forget the floating part, but its VERY probable.
> *10: Holographic theaters:* Just because we don't have the tech NOW doesn't mean it wont come out around 2015 or a bit later. Holograms have been in development for a long time, and technically a "holo tv" already exists (or so engineers state when the general public complained about "3D tv"), the problem is is that its still far too costly for to produce a device like that, or film anything for it.
> *15: The Scenery Channel*: LED backlit touchscreen wall displays
> ...


 

1) Flying Cars
We have those.
9) Gas robots
We are moving to electricity/solar power.
We have quadcopters with cameras.
13) Remote Hovering News Cameras
Again, quadcopters with cameras.
14) Mobile Trashcans

18) Food hydrators
Well, I was thinking 3D printers.


----------



## Tattorack (Aug 1, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> 1) Flying Cars
> We have those.
> 9) Gas robots
> We are moving to electricity/solar power.
> ...




-But.... we don't have a-grav yet.... I don't call a quad-copter a "flying car"... actually they look very unhandy :/
-Yeah, uh, "gas robot" more in the general mean of "a robot that refuels your vehicle"
-OMFG!!!!! XD These Japanese are crazy!
- Yes and no, seen Cloud Atlas? As far as food goes and 3D printers it would be something like that (though a little too advanced at the moment), though NASA is still busy on the food hydrator thing.
-Yeah, that came to mind, though collision detection should become more advanced first...


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 1, 2013)

Tattorack said:


> -But.... we don't have a-grav yet.... I don't call a quad-copter a "flying car"... actually they look very unhandy :/
> 
> *Terrafugia Transition?*
> 
> ...


The quad-copter cameras?


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 1, 2013)

Tattorack said:


> *10: Holographic theaters:* Just because we don't have the tech NOW doesn't mean it wont come out around 2015 or a bit later. Holograms have been in development for a long time, and technically a "holo tv" already exists (or so engineers state when the general public complained about "3D tv"), the problem is is that its still far too costly for to produce a device like that, or film anything for it.


there is not enough time to make 14 Jaws movies by the end of 2015


----------



## Tattorack (Aug 1, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> The quad-copter cameras?


 
Yes, also Terrafugia... looks very clumsy...

If you haven't seen cloudatlas I highly recommend it, its a very "outside the box" sci-fi film ^^

Yeah, the quad-copter cameras...


NahuelDS said:


> there is not enough time to make 14 Jaws movies by the end of 2015


Was I specifically talking about jaws? XD


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 2, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Whatever happened to the holodisc?


The company who was investing in them went under, so its dead in the water last I heard.



Ethevion said:


> Don't get me wrong, they look nice, but they don't have a gearbox which means no manual. They also have to exhaust so that means no noise or aftermarket there.


 
Wait, you want those things? If they're that necessary, then those can be added through other means. I'd imagine you absolutely hate the idea of automatically driven cars...


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 2, 2013)

osaka35 said:


> Wait, you want those things? If they're that necessary, then those can be added through other means. I'd imagine you absolutely hate the idea of automatically driven cars...





Ethevion said:


> Don't get me wrong, they look nice, but they don't have a gearbox which means no manual. They also have to exhaust so that means no noise or aftermarket there.
> Future = No MTs = Me shuddering and possibly dying.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 2, 2013)

All I want is my consciousness transferred into a nanorobotic body so I can spend the next 20 years pretending to be the floor of the women's bathroom at the Playboy mansion.... Science is this too much to ask?


Edit: Maybe switch it up 20 years later and be one of the toilet seats... lol


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Aug 3, 2013)

Tattorack said:


> Myeah.... I noticed that everything here is massively overpriced:
> A 3DS XL for €350.00 + one free game of choice. (last year E.Leclerc)


 
That amazon link I gave you is for Amazon.fr (France), you should be able to get them for that price...unless I'm mistaken.
Here's a link for a 3DS XL on Amazon.fr it's much cheaper than the price you quoted at €180.03 http://www.amazon.fr/Console-Ninten..._8?ie=UTF8&qid=1375486106&sr=8-8&keywords=3ds


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Don't get me wrong, they look nice, but they don't have a gearbox which means no manual. They also have to exhaust so that means no noise or aftermarket there.
> Future = No MTs = Me shuddering and possibly dying.


Please don't be a jerk. Actually respond, rather than just repeating what I responded to.

Again, how in the world could you possibly think there would be no aftermarket way of achieving those things? I think you underestimate people's desire to make a profit. I can easily think of half a dozen ways to make something after-market, even if it's only for show


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 5, 2013)

osaka35 said:


> Please don't be a jerk. Actually respond, rather than just repeating what I responded to.
> 
> Again, how in the world could you possibly think there would be no aftermarket way of achieving those things? I think you underestimate people's desire to make a profit. I can easily think of half a dozen ways to make something after-market, even if it's only for show


Don't be a jerk? Read what I wrote properly, then respond fool.

No aftemarket for *exhaust* systems.


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Don't be a jerk? Read what I wrote properly, then respond fool.
> 
> No aftemarket for *exhaust* systems.


 
I clearly understood what you were saying. It's obvious you have no clue what I was trying to say. You were complaining there'd be no noise from an exhaust since there's no need for an exhaust. I was saying that's an easily fixed problem with an after market gadget. Just tie in the information from the car's tech to some sort of silly exhaust noise maker. Just because there's no exhaust doesn't mean you can't make it look or sound like there IS an exhaust. Seriously, it's not that much of a brain buster.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 5, 2013)

osaka35 said:


> I clearly understood what you were saying. It's obvious you have no clue what I was trying to say. You were complaining there'd be no noise from an exhaust since there's no need for an exhaust. I was saying that's an easily fixed problem with an after market gadget. Just tie in the information from the car's tech to some sort of silly exhaust noise maker. Just because there's no exhaust doesn't mean you can't make it look or sound like there IS an exhaust. Seriously, it's not that much of a brain buster.


 


> that's what I plan on doing in a couple of years, as soon as my car's lease is done.
> 2008 370Z with an Amuse body kit, a Voltex Type 3 wing, Volk TE37 wheels, Endless brakes, Michelin Pilot Super Sport tires, Bride Low Max seats, a roll cage, and a carbon hood. I'm still debating whether or not to go tor a single large turbo or a small twin turbo setup. There's going to be other small bits to modify as well like the shifter and maybe the steering wheel. That's definitely the extreme for my case and considering it's going to be a track car, manual is essential. The car is definitely safe, and that's what we want, but it's definitely not predictable. Also, when racing on the track, the only assist active is ABS. Stability and traction control are turned off so you can get some over steer, which further reduces predictability.


 
The exhaust system from HKS or Greddy are for performance. They give a small power boost and are lighter than stock exhausts. Read that and then tell me to add an exhaust for looks lol.


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> The exhaust system from HKS or Greddy are for performance. They give a small power boost and are lighter than stock exhausts. Read that and then tell me to add an exhaust for looks lol.


 
That's great, but that wasn't the conversation we were having. We were talking about electric cars and how manual gears and exhaust weren't necessary for them. How you wouldn't want to get an electric car because you can't have those things, even as aftermarket. I was calling bullocks as you can easily replicate those things, I'm sure. 

If you want to change gears (hah) and talk about gas cars and real exhaust, then I have nothing of interest to say about it.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 5, 2013)

Man, 300GB, that's a lot of HD porn. I wouldn't want to get that disc scratched though, otherwise you are really screwed!



the_randomizer said:


> Holy flerking schnit! And I thought Panasonic developing SD cards >128 GB was crazy


 

What's wrong with 1TB microSDXC cards? 

Wouldn't want to lose one that's for sure.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 5, 2013)

osaka35 said:


> If you want to change gears (hah) and talk about gas cars and real exhaust, then I have nothing of interest to say about it.


The whole conversation was about cars.


----------



## Tattorack (Aug 6, 2013)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> That amazon link I gave you is for Amazon.fr (France), you should be able to get them for that price...unless I'm mistaken.
> Here's a link for a 3DS XL on Amazon.fr it's much cheaper than the price you quoted at €180.03 http://www.amazon.fr/Console-Nintendo-3DS-XL-argenté/dp/B008DR5DNG/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1375486106&sr=8-8&keywords=3ds


 
Yeah, looks like the "normal" price, though do they _have_ to add that extra 3 cent? XD


----------



## DragorianSword (Oct 3, 2013)

Damn I don't even have a Blu-Ray player yet...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 3, 2013)

But what on earth are they gonna do with all that space? A lot of games today don't even fill up a BD.
4K video I suppose is one use, though I think it's gonna be a while before that becomes standard, there are hardly any 4K displays yet.


Foxi4 said:


> 300GB is nothing compared to what they're working on in terms of blue-violet lasers and discs. 1TB discs, anyone?


A 100W laser is pretty scary. That's enough to burn your retinas out (and burn any other parts of your body)


----------

